# Palmgren Milling Attachment for 12x36 Atlas Lathe "How to Mount" Question



## RazorB (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello Friends,

What it the most rigid and secure method of mounting a Palmgren 250V milling attachment to the compound rest?

Thanks

RazorB

Boerne, TX


----------



## irishwoodsman (Jan 13, 2012)

i think its better to mount it to your cross feed, the compound may be a little weak for any heavy milling if you're talking about where your tool post fits


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 13, 2012)

The original Atlas milling attachment was mounted on the swivel base. The Palmgren requires an adapter of some sort or modify it to fit the swivel and add hold down of some sort.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 14, 2012)

Photos? Always with the photos! 
Well here is my Palmgrem 250 on a made up adapter to fit swivel of Atlas lathe.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 2, 2013)

Just added the two photos from another posting. It shows the vise and adapter mounted to the lower swivel base of an Atlas lathe.



View attachment 99039


----------



## mitsue (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's mine on it's swivel base. Note the groove down low where I toe clamp it on the outer edge.



View attachment 99044


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you using the toe clamps on the slide or is it for when you use it else where?
Pierre


----------



## mitsue (Feb 2, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> Are you using the toe clamps on the slide or is it for when you use it else where?
> Pierre



I drilled and tapped the top of the cross slide.  That gives me four more hold down points on a larger circle than the two topslide mounting bolts. I use them too and tighten up the gibs a little and use the locks.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 3, 2013)

Moving this to the Atlas section where it's better suited.


----------



## rwm (Apr 5, 2020)

Not an atlas but I did this with a block of aluminum



My cross slide has T slots so I just mounted the block to get the correct height. I drilled some extra holes in the Palmgren base.

Robert


----------

